# Silliest question you've ever been asked about pregnancy/birth



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I thought this would be fun. What is the absolute silliest or strangest thing you've ever been asked about pregnancy or birth?

From my childless sister when she found out I refused the ultrasound - "So you're getting one of those amnio needle test thingies?" *shudder* No way!

I can't really think of any others right now, but I'll post them when I do. C'mon ladies, spill! Let's all have a laugh!


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

I stopped working 2 days before the birth of my first child, and have been a SAHM since. When my second baby was 3 months old, I attended the wedding of a former co-worker, with my new baby in a sling - my two year old DD stayed home with DH. At the reception, I was standing around chatting with some people, and a guy that worked at my old hospital came up to talk with us (he wasn't in my department, but I saw him and talked with him nearly every day when I worked there two years earlier, hadn't seen him since then). He pointed at DS in the sling and asked "So, this is the same baby that you were pregnant with when you were working, right?"





















(I tried to politely point out that it had been more than two years, and no, THAT baby was now 2 years old and quite a bit larger than the one I was holding!)


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

"You want to give birth without drugs? Is that possible?"

*sigh*


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I knew I'd think of a couple more...

Don't you HAVE to push on your back?

Don't all women need episiotomies?

How can you have the baby at HOME? What if you need a C/S?


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

From my neighbors (4 college guys) when DH told them that we'd just had DD at home:

"But who came and gave her an epidural?"


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I was told by someone who works in our apt complex to NOT get the spinal, but get the epidural (I think she meant a shot of narcotics or something), because you could walk around, then. She had no idea we were having a homebirth: nod and smile.









At my shower, there's an ex coworker who said, "I can't believe you're having a homebirth, are you CRAZY???" She's not a judgemental type, she was just in total shock, so I said something to the effect that I would be more afraid to give birth in a hospital, and left it at that.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

how do you have a baby at home? Do you take the baby to the hospital *after* it's born?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Was this planned?

Grr, how about saying "congrats" and leaving the snarky comments out of it?


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
I was told by someone who works in our apt complex to NOT get the spinal, but get the epidural (I think she meant a shot of narcotics or something), because you could walk around, then.

There is such a thing as a "walking epidural" (it's basically a lower dose epidural, so theoretically you can walk around--although you're still strapped to five tons of machinery).


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg*
There is such a thing as a "walking epidural" (it's basically a lower dose epidural, so theoretically you can walk around--although you're still strapped to five tons of machinery).

No, that wasn't what she was talking about... what she said was it was a shot in the thigh, and you weren't stuck the bed. No one I've asked about it has any idea what she was talking about... best guess is some kind of narcotic.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

"Well, how does the baby get out if the Dr. doesn't cut you?" asked by my MIL (who had 3 natural births, though she was given episiotomies w/all 3)


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

"so if the baby is born in the water, does it swim around and breathe water until you bring it to the surface?"


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed*
how do you have a baby at home? Do you take the baby to the hospital *after* it's born?

I've heard this one A LOT. Uh, no, baby's here and looks fine, why do we need to go be poked and prodded?


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Upon learning we were having a homebirth, I was asked 'can your midwife give you an epidural?'

After my first was born (over the summer, between semesters at college), I had people come up to me and ask 'where did that come from?' I told them there had been a sale over on Ponce.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I got asked "Does the midwife give you an epidural?" by DH's (childless) aunt when we were discussing my homebirth plans. I said "No, I don't need that." She said "Really?! Hmm." I love her to death, she's so sweet, but that one made me laugh for weeks!

When I told at work about my first pregnancy, which was very much wanted though not specifically "planned" one guy said "Ruh-roh!" I looked at him like he had lost his MIND and said "I'm actually really happy and excited about this." He backpedaled and said congrats, etc. right away. Moron.

When we were at the hospital getting DS leg casted on Monday (3yo with a spiral fracture of the right tibia... fun fun fun!!!) the male tech/nurse guy upon hearing we have four kids at home and one on the way said to DH "You need to get a new hobby!"

Hello MORON, our kids and their little mishaps seem to be paying your salary today, so SHUT UP. That's what I wanted to say, but I kept my mouth shut. Some people are incurably stupid.

Kathryn


----------



## Danae (Jan 18, 2005)

" So, did it hurt like, a lot?" To which I answered "Uh, yeah"


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

The silliest thing I've been asked was by my boss. "Where did you conceive the baby?" Kid you not. He asked me this at a staff meeting in front of my co-workers. You should have seen the glares he received from my female friends and thank god I didn't have to say anything because one of them spoke up and said "What????"







: He shut up and moved on to a different topic.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

My favorite question is "What happens in case of an emergency?".

Everyone anticipates an emergency! Most births proceed normally!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

"But the baby will drown!" (in a wb... Yeah like it did in utero in all that liquor?)
"But your MW can't do a caesarean!" (um yeah I knew there was a reason I hired her!)
"What if I offend my Ob asking her if I can have a doula at the birth?" (What the?)


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

"How do you get your house as clean as the hospital?" Um, right.

"Does your midwife perform circumcisions?" No, and we won't be having it done anyway.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF*
"But the baby will drown!" (in a wb... Yeah like it did in utero in all that liquor?)

Bwahahahaa







:

I know you meant _liquid_, not _liquor_, but that about made me pee my pants







:


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

When I was pg:
"Why do you rub your stomach like that?"


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

"but what if you like never go into labor?"


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane*
Don't you HAVE to push on your back?









this is like the only stupid question I've gotten (not even pregnant yet!) from my husband when I was telling him how bad the lithotomy position was:
"you mean there are other options than laying on your back?"

(My sweetie is a wonderful man, he had just never thought about pregnancy and birth yet. Breastfeeding, which he had thought about, he was/is already on board about.)


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

The absolute stupidest question I ever received was from a doctor, asking me about the unassisted birth... "How did you know to push?" My response? "Uhhh.... how do you know to take a s&*$?!!!!!"


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Journey*
The absolute stupidest question I ever received was from a doctor, asking me about the unassisted birth... "How did you know to push?" My response? "Uhhh.... how do you know to take a s&*$?!!!!!"

I love this! So what did he say? I'm guessing he didn't concede the point...

I probably would've said "Um, how do *you* how I should push?"


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate*
When I was pg:
"Why do you rub your stomach like that?"










Why DO we rub our bellies like that? I started doing that before I could even feel the baby! Now I do it because I feel like it might help keep the baby from putting his foot through my abdomen, but like I said, I started the belly rubbing even before that. Guess even preggos have stupid questions.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed*
I love this! So what did he say? I'm guessing he didn't concede the point...

I probably would've said "Um, how do *you* how I should push?"


He looked shocked, then dropped the question real quick, and turned it into trying to belittle me for my choice to birth unassisted.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

This isnt exactly a prengant comment but about 6 hrs after I gave birth to my first son ( now 14) my youngest brother ( then 14) came to visit me in the hospital. Logan was all fed/swaddled and sleeping peacefully. Nervously holding is first nephew my brother looked at me honestly and said -- Now how many days is it until he gets his eyes open?

We still have a good laugh about it.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
No, that wasn't what she was talking about... what she said was it was a shot in the thigh, and you weren't stuck the bed. No one I've asked about it has any idea what she was talking about... best guess is some kind of narcotic.

when i had dd#1 i didn't really think then to question thew ospital and when i went in there nit dilated at all but having had contractions all day they gave me something to "help me sleep" i was going to ask but didn't because the actual thought that went through my head )how naive i was) "they wouldn't give me something that would affect the baby" I got a shot in the butt. i found out the next day it was MORPHINE!!!! hello what the H E L L. when we were driving home in between nodding out i said "man if i didn't know better i'd think they gave me morphine" (a s a teenager i did this drug illegally)

i'm not going to a hospital this time if i can help it!!

i always get asked "what's it feel like when the baby moves inside you?"
it's a pretty legitimate question just one that is hard to answer.


----------



## the_queen (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM*
Bwahahahaa







:

I know you meant _liquid_, not _liquor_, but that about made me pee my pants








:


Isn't the word "liquor" correct in that context? Not pronounced "lick-er" ie whiskey gin or vodka, but rather "like-er" which is another word for amniotic fluid?

Or am I just crazy LOL


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Yup, it's liquor as in Ly-kor that is what amniotic fluid is really called


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

The most stupid comment I ever had while being pregnant was probably a friend of ours who is a doctor - though not OB but an orthopedic surgeon.

We went to visit them when I was 30 weeks pregnant with my second - and he immidiately started feeling around on my belly. Then with a knowing expression on his face he said " Oh - the baby has dropped. Yes it had definately dropped"









I had to tell him that NO - my baby had NOT dropped. I was 30 weeks!! "
Need I say my baby didn't drop till 3 days before I went into labor - sigh...







:


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

I had a friend who was told she was having a HUGE baby by the Ob palpating her belly. She was able to tell him it was her stomach he was feeling and she'd just eaten a big lunch... So he couldn't even locate a uterus. Good sign in a careprovider :roll


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF*
Yup, it's liquor as in Ly-kor that is what amniotic fluid is really called









Well thanks for the education







I've never heard that word.


----------



## mommaJ (May 3, 2005)

When I was pregnant I said to my brother "The baby has hiccups all the time"

My brother said, "You can HEAR them?!?!"


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

I've had two people (MIL, and Aunt-in-Law) ask me (at two separate times) "So, do you have a doctor, like, on back-up or something... I mean, what if there is an emergency and you need something?" Well, DUH, then we do go to the hospital or see a doctor that has been referred by our midwife!

People seem to think that home birth means you stay there regardless of an emergency. I'm not planning for an emergency, and think all will be fine at home, but I'm tired of reassuring people that YES, I will go see a doctor if I had any serious problems at any time in the pregnancy or birth.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ell-Bell*
People seem to think that home birth means you stay there regardless of an emergency. I'm not planning for an emergency, and think all will be fine at home, but I'm tired of reassuring people that YES, I will go see a doctor if I had any serious problems at any time in the pregnancy or birth.

Ofcourse we are such a bunch of treehugging hippies we would rather see our babies die than go see a doctor in an emergency








" Oh yes we lost the baby - but we stayed at home the whole time"







:
Yeah sure....


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes yes yes! I hear that one all the time! And because I'm known for my public stance against (read my lips, people) UNNECESSARY caesareans, I'm assumed to want everyone to have dead babies in preference to the dreaded surgery. The number of times I have to say, "No I didn't want your Aunty Mavis to die in excruciating agony." "No I don't think it's good that you and your baby would have died." Oh lordy! Is there no end to that kind of silliness.
Just once more UNNECESSARY is the key here people!


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF*
Just once more UNNECESSARY is the key here people!

Well, you know Janet, there are no UNNECESSARY c-sections, because if they weren't necessary, the dr wouldn't do them!







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If only....


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for explaining that, Crunchier


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

For me, it was the "You sure you're only having one baby? You're huge!"








:


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

SIL and I are both pregnant (again...her 6th, my 7th)...my oldest son was sitting between us on the couch at Christmas (he wants to be a dr or med scientist and has seen the episode of Friends where Rachel gives birth...sneaky kid!)...he asks his auntie "does it hurt to push the baby out?", she says yes, he thinks...then says "I'm glad I'm not a girl!"









SIL was really guillable with our first pregnancies (also three months apart)...she asked if I was going to breastfeed...OF COURSE! She asked, but doesn't that hurt? Maybe some. "Oh, but I don't want a Dr cutting on me!" What??? My BIL had told her that the DOCTOR had to surgically put holes in her nipples in order to breastfeed!!! I was leaking by then...so I explained the process and the naturalness of BF and that they were already MADE for such. Then I went and told BIL in front of hubby that he wasn't right and should be ashamed for trying to keep her breasts to himself (she nursed for 6mos and has every one since...wish she'd go longer, but this is better than not at all).


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

this is a fun thread.

Recently I had to take 2 of my children in to the ped. It was their first visit there so we had to answer a ton of questions. They asked what hospital my 4 yr old was born at and I answered HOME. The VERY NEXT question out of the nurse's mouth was "was it a c section?" I wanted to be a smart a$$ and tell her "Yeah, my mw laid me out right there on my bed and gave me a c section with NO drugs".

I also get the epidural question alot when I say we have had 3 homebirths.

Oh and my favorite about our UC..."was it planned?" YES!


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, I just thought of another good one...

When I was pg with my second, I had an ultrasound at about 35 weeks (to check fluid level, etc because I went from measuring 2 weeks ahead to suddenly measuring 4 weeks ahead). I had to go to an OB I had never seen before for the ultrasound (the back-up OB office for my birth center) since my midwives don't do ultrasounds.

Anyway, I had my almost 2 year old DD with me, and she got fussy, so I pulled her up onto the exam table with me and let her lay beside me and nurse while the tech was finishing up the ultrasound.

The OB walked into the room to review the ultrasound and talk to me. He looked RIGHT at me, laying there breastfeeding my toddler, and asked "So...is this your first pregnancy?"







I just pointed to my nursing toddler and said "Uh, no...THIS one is my first baby...THIS one (pointing to my belly) is my second."


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

I am SO sick of hearing, "You're _PREGNANT_ ?"







Um yeah, 6 months.







: I got this till 8 months with Ben. It's not cause I'm not showing, cause I totally am. It's because everyone just thinks I'm really fat


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams*
"but what if you like never go into labor?"

We'll slide a cell phone up "there" so we can teach the baby to talk


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *7kiddosmom*
this is a fun thread.

Recently I had to take 2 of my children in to the ped. It was their first visit there so we had to answer a ton of questions. They asked what hospital my 4 yr old was born at and I answered HOME. The VERY NEXT question out of the nurse's mouth was "was it a c section?" I wanted to be a smart a$$ and tell her "Yeah, my mw laid me out right there on my bed and gave me a c section with NO drugs".

From my DH: "Well, since my husband is so good at carving the turkey I let him do the c-section!"


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crunchier*
I am SO sick of hearing, "You're _PREGNANT_ ?"







Um yeah, 6 months.







: I got this till 8 months with Ben. It's not cause I'm not showing, cause I totally am. It's because everyone just thinks I'm really fat









Don't feel bad. I was at my SIL's house for her ds birthday party. Her MIL came up to me WHILE I was holding my 8 month old, patted my stomach and asked me if I was expecting again. I told her no, I was just fat.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

I got my hair cut a few months ago & the hairdresser (whom I had never met before) stared & pointed at my belly and asked, "What's THAT?!?!"







The funny/sad part was, he was proud of how he had asked, and told me later, "You'll notice I didn't ask you how far along you were!" Um, that would have been nicer than staring at my belly with a horrified expression! And what if I hadn't been pregnant?


----------



## Squeakyneedle (Jul 11, 2005)

Not asked of me, but a close friend of mine. Someone asked if her BOY/GIRL twins were identical.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeakyneedle*
Not asked of me, but a close friend of mine. Someone asked if her BOY/GIRL twins were identical.









oh gosh.... well, yea, if you don't look at their genitals when their like a day old maybe


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
We'll slide a cell phone up "there" so we can teach the baby to talk

















:


----------



## Squeakyneedle (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok, maybe not silly, but I'm soooo sick of people asking if we are going to "try for a girl". They started asking me this when I was preggo with boy #2!!! Now expecting boy #4 in a few weeks you can imagine how often I continue to get asked this. Arrrgh! Like my only goal in life as a mother is to "finally" birth a child without a penis.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

uggh people ask me that and i am only on girl two. before i knew it was a girl everyone was saying "hoping for a boy this time, huh?" and now when they ask if i want any more kids, i say yeah, they say " trying for a boy/" not a question a statement. i tell them no i'd actually like three girls.

courtney


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM*
"How do you get your house as clean as the hospital?" Um, right.











Didn't you special-order the do-it-yourself MRSA kit? Hospital fresh!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Who wants their house "as clean as the hospital"? That's just gross, hospitals aren't clean!


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

_Everyone_ asks me if I'm having a girl and looks all sad when I say it's another boy. MANY ppl have consoled me and told me I can try again for a girl. I find it SO hurtful, because what does that mean? That my kids are not good enough? Is Ben such a disappointment that I shouldn't waste my love on this one either? I don't get it. I'm just SO happy to have 2 beautiful healthy children. When did boys lose all value?


----------



## SaphiraKay (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a SIL who is a taco or two short of a combo. She had her first baby at 16 via c-section because she wasn't fully grown yet according to her dr. He thought she should be an inch or two taller to give birth vag. With Baby 2 she was nearly 20. One afternoon in her late pregnancy, she asked about 2nd labors. I said that IME, my cervix effaced first and then dialated rapidlly. She said "I don't think I have a cervix" I thought, no we just wish you didn't.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

But won't your uterus explode if you go into labour after having had a c-section?

<sigh>

Steph


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Since Laralee hasn't come to this thread, I'll post it for her.
From her mother:

"Why wouldn't you want an episiotomy?"


----------



## Zus (Sep 21, 2005)

In the 70s, my mom used to teach childbirth classes as part of her job as a physical therapist. The crowd she used to teach was mostly middle class lutheran (conservative) without higher education. During one of her classes she was interrupted by one of the ladies with the question: "But, where is the baby supposed to come out of??"
So my mom answered: "Through the same hole as it went in".
It took the lady a few moments to process


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

After a friend learned we were having a homebirth she then asked when she could come to the hospital. So I told her ahhh duh we are having a homebirth. She said she assumed that after the birth we would all then go to the hospital for the 2 day stay to get checked out and make sure everyone was okay and safe.


----------



## ellie_may12 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSerene*
"so if the baby is born in the water, does it swim around and breathe water until you bring it to the surface?"

DH said, "You know the baby could drown if you have a waterbirth since it won't be getting any air." And it has been getting air in my womb!?!?!

My sister told me that it was just gross to not circ. my baby if it is a boy. DH and his sons aren't, I explained. She said that was just gross and how could I marry a man who wasn't~!


----------



## mom_2_two (Jan 2, 2006)

From my (uneducated) friend; So when are you having the epidural this time? (I had it because of pending c section that never happened last time), she actaully told me to ask as soon as I walked in the doors, um why would I do that, I didn't want one the last time. And her comment on breastfeeding, we will have the next one weaned by three months, UM when did this become a community effort? I don't breastfeed for YOUR comfort. Makes me roll me eyes.


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom_2_two*
UM when did this become a community effort? I don't breastfeed for YOUR comfort. Makes me roll me eyes.









Ooh, this really cheeses me! My gmaIL does crap like that. SHe called Ben "_My_ baby" and I wanted to scream every time. Like _I_ had nothing to do with the baby. I think if she tries that with this one (ya know if she comes out of mourning over it being a boy), I'll have DH set her straight.


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom_2_two*
UM when did this become a community effort? I don't breastfeed for YOUR comfort. Makes me roll me eyes.









Ooh, this really cheeses me! My gmaIL does crap like that. SHe called Ben "_My_ baby" and I wanted to scream every time. Like _I_ had nothing to do with the baby. I think if she tries that with this one (ya know if she comes out of mourning over it being a boy), I'll have DH set her straight.


----------



## mommyschiff (May 11, 2004)

When I was pregnant with #2 I went to a dinner with my husband's co-workers. Every year they have an annual awards convention somewhere. The convention was going to be about 2 weeks after I had the baby and it is definately a no-kids-allowed type thing. :-( Anyway - I am at a dinner with some of dh's co-workers and this one guy asks when I'm due, I tell him, we make the connection that it is about 2 weeks before the convention and he says "oh good - so you'll be able to go to the comvention" UUUUMMM... since at the end of pregnancy one has a baby I think the convention is not in the cards for me this year.

Bless his heart... he is probably 60 and has one son who they adopted when he was about 6 months. So the whole post-partum thing just isn't anywhere in his head. I thought it was kind of funny actually.

Kelly


----------



## mommyschiff (May 11, 2004)

Just thought of one more. My MIL is an idiot - she is crazy (certifiably!!) and just plain stupid - one of those people who shares the opinion of whoever is she talking to at the moment. Anyway - we had 2 boys and we told her we were expecting #3. She asks in a very concerned way "Oh - what are you going to do if it's another boy???" My dh said without missing a beat "if it's a boy we're going to give it up for adoption" And for about 2 minutes she thought he was serious and she wasn;t sure what to think about that. She didn't want us to have another boy but she wasn;t sure she liked the idea of us giving the baby up for adoption.

Well we did have a beautiful perfect wonderful little boy - Oliver!! And when we told her it was a boy he was actually in the NICU for a little while (breathing issues) she said "oh that's too bad... but I'm glad you called, I really needed to talk to you. Debbie said that Louise said something that would have hurt my feelings and I'm not sure how to handle it - do you think I should approach her..." at which point dh hung up on her!!! Our baby was in the ICU and all she wanted to do was talk about herself! She still says that Oliver is a pretty boy and should have been a girl. ARGH!!!!!

Kelly


----------



## mom_2_two (Jan 2, 2006)

I know all about the in law thing, lol. With my daughter (I nursed on demand and that was ALOT) I was told it was gas and forced to listen to her cry for an hour why mil tried getting the gas out, I was only 19 and let her do this after hours of harrasment, now I just go to another room, when I have to deal with it at all. I live in GA she is in NY, woohoo. Now if I could just get her to realize that my husbands kids come first, hmm.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellie_may12*
DH said, "You know the baby could drown if you have a waterbirth since it won't be getting any air." And it has been getting air in my womb!?!?!

My sister told me that it was just gross to not circ. my baby if it is a boy. DH and his sons aren't, I explained. She said that was just gross and how could I marry a man who wasn't~!

Right, because we all know it's what a person's genitals look like that matters when we get married


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Let's see here...
Was the pregnancy planned?
Do you know what causes that?
Do you have too much time on your hands?

As I was leaving house to hospital very, very much in labor (was 9cm when arrived at hospital a few minutes a way) I was asked "do you think you're having the baby?"









My dd in NICU had been okay'ed to breastfeed but nurse asked me "well do you know how" and I said yeah, and that I had successfully breastfed other dd who was also premature. Nurse looks at me skeptically and asked if anyone at hospital had taught me and then ran off to make sure if it was okay that I could try to nurse my baby. For some reason this just struck me as a stupid thing to ask "do you know how" especially after saying I had breasfed one child already. DUH!

MIL asked if two month old "just gets nursed" Yes!

Pam


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

I knew there were a lot of things people thought you could only do in hospitals, but this one really through me for a loop:

When I went to the health department get a birth certificate for DD after our homebirth, I was told that only babies born in the hospital could be given a last name different from their father's. Babies born at home had to be given their father's last name. No, it didn't matter that DH and I both agreed on the last name. In the hospital we could have chosen a different last name together, but not if we had a home birth. (They did eventually give her the name we wanted, after I cried and threatened a lawsuit, simultaneously).


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Another dumb question/statement:

I use to be the token woman engineer in a mostly-male work place. I tried really hard to fit in, but with 0 or 1 women in each work group, that is never going to happen! Finally, I was pregnant. One of my (nicer) male colleages told me that he was surprised, *he had never heard me mention before about wanting a baby.*

Ladies, when you are the token woman, never admit to any interest in kids!

(And yes, I did get laid off afterwards! Though they axed male engineers too.)


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hypatia*
When I went to the health department get a birth certificate for DD after our homebirth, I was told that only babies born in the hospital could be given a last name different from their father's. Babies born at home had to be given their father's last name. No, it didn't matter that DH and I both agreed on the last name. In the hospital we could have chosen a different last name together, but not if we had a home birth. (They did eventually give her the name we wanted, after I cried and threatened a lawsuit, simultaneously).










That reminds me of when DH and I tried to get driver's licenses in Alabama after moving from Tennessee a couple years ago...the woman at the driver's license office tried to tell DH that he had to present a birth certificate from Tennessee, where he was moving from. He explained that he wasn't BORN in Tennessee, he was born in Iowa. She honest to goodness told him "Well, you'll have to go back to Tennessee and get a birth certificate from there." He said his mom might have a problem with him trying to crawl back up inside at this point so he could be born in Tennessee instead of Iowa....


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

I was at the Maternity Center and had delivered dd at 8:08pm. It was about 6am and I went for a walk to make some tea at the bev counter (bootie hangin out and all). A woman walked up and asked me when I was due? Err I said, "I just had a baby girl last night." She looked really confused. Guess people expect your belly to deflate right after the baby is born.

When I went back to work, a few people asked me if it hurt.
I did not do pain killers of any type, and was lucky not to tear thanks to my CNM. I think I did such a good job preparing mentally for the pain, even though it was my first and I really had no clue how it would feel. I told them, "no, not really." I have a high tolerance for pain.

Some men asked me if I was going to have an epidural. I told them I was not planning on it, and they seemed shocked and replied, "but it's free and legal." It is not free, duh.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't think of the stupidest thing said to me but I have to say that I have thorougly enjoyed reading htis thread, it has had me LMAO.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danav*
The OB walked into the room to review the ultrasound and talk to me. He looked RIGHT at me, laying there breastfeeding my toddler, and asked "So...is this your first pregnancy?"







I just pointed to my nursing toddler and said "Uh, no...THIS one is my first baby...THIS one (pointing to my belly) is my second."


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

From MIL.... at about 36 weeks, "so, did the midwife tell you anything more about when the baby will come?"

Huh? Um, yes, she still thinks it will be born when it's ready.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyneburh*

Besides... I don't give mil any more then a due month. And she already knew that!

Besides,

My MIL asked (again) when I'm due and my only response is "eh, August, September, somewhere around in there" and she shocked me by saying "well, they come when they're ready"







Which is pretty shocking coming from a woman who's last baby was born c-section because "he wouldn't come", the doctors had this woman convinced her son would stay in there forever unless they operated







: Granted, this particular son (my dh) was a big baby (under 10lbs)with a pretty big head


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

What a great thread!









My pastor's wife asked if my midwife cuts... I wasn't sure if she meant c/s or episiotomies, but I told her my midwife does neither and that's why I chose her!







Granted, homebirth isn't a big thing around here and most of the people who do it are quiet about it. I doubt she ever knew anyone who had a homebirth before me. My mom religiously checks the birth announcements and rarely ever sees a homebirth announcement.


----------



## Cookie5765 (Aug 8, 2005)

When my DS was a couple days old a woman in my appartment who I rode the elevator every day with for the previous 6 months said " Where'd that come from? I didn't know you were pregnant!!" (Come on I'd gained 60 pounds that pregnancy...guess she thought I ate a whole watermelon!!)

"So, you're seeing a witch doctor, eh?" (from my father....that God I didn't tell him that it's been my life goal to be one of those "witch doctors" *lol*)

Katrina


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I recall running into one of my moms co-workers when mom was pg with my sis, I was 13 at the time. When she shared the news, co-worker said "Pregnant! How did that happen?", granted, she was a single mother, but ummm, DUH!

I had a classmate over hear me telling my arobics teacher that I was pg with ds1, and she said "wow, are you going to have it?" I said "yes" she said" are you going to keep it?" I cried for an hour after class that day. I was only 16 though when I found out, so everyone made me cry I guess. No one could understand why I would want my child!!

I also recall after sharing that I planned to labor at home as much as possible and have a natural birth i got the old "Natural? Why would you ever want to do that?"


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cookie5765*
When my DS was a couple days old a woman in my appartment who I rode the elevator every day with for the previous 6 months said " Where'd that come from? I didn't know you were pregnant!!" (Come on I'd gained 60 pounds that pregnancy...guess she thought I ate a whole watermelon!!)

"Found it in the hall, I'm surprised you didn't pick it up, he's been there for three weeks!"


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I had a nurse ask me, after I told her I'd had my last two babies at home, "ok, so were they born vaginally or by c-section?" I repeated they were born _at home._ The nurse looked at me, thought about it for a few, and started laughing at her inability to process. Nothing like home surgery


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia*
I had a nurse ask me, after I told her I'd had my last two babies at home, "ok, so were they born vaginally or by c-section?" I repeated they were born _at home._ The nurse looked at me, thought about it for a few, and started laughing at her inability to process. Nothing like home surgery


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

"you're having the baby at home? But who will deliver it?"

"So if it is a boy when will you take him to get circumsised? Or does the mw do that for you?"


----------



## studentmidwife (Apr 23, 2004)

From my mom: "But how do you get your home as sterile as the hospital?"







A hospital? Sterile?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmidwife*
From my mom: "But how do you get your home as sterile as the hospital?"







A hospital? Sterile?

Uh yeah... tell her about the FL mom who went to the hospital to give birth and contracted a flesh-eating disease. She ended up with a hysterectomy and both arms and legs amputated.









That is a common misperception though... I can't use enough soap/water and Purell when I've been near a hospital, which thankfully is very rare.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Given a choice between a research laboratory where the staff regularly works with neurotoxins and other dangerous chemicals and a regular hospital, I'd go with the research lab since they'd actually be trained and consistent in avoiding cross-contamination.


----------



## Doodadsmom (May 27, 2005)

Riding in the backseat with my friends' 3 year old DS, who knew there was a baby in my tummy..."Is that the baby's head?" while touching my chest. "No, that's just part of me..."


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
"Found it in the hall, I'm surprised you didn't pick it up, he's been there for three weeks!"

















:


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I haven't gotten anything too bad. "Will they let you give birth without an epidural?" Sheesh. The dumbest comment I got was actually about raising the munchkins vegetarian. "You can't raise them vegetarian. They'll never be able to go to McDonald's." Seriously.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
The dumbest comment I got was actually about raising the munchkins vegetarian. "You can't raise them vegetarian. They'll never be able to go to McDonald's." Seriously.
















: oh man...


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh those poor kids.







You know what? My kids won't really eat anything at McDonald's except a few of the breakfast items and the salads.







I must admit to being proud of them. Of course, they do love Steak N' Shake but it's five steps up from McD's IMO.

Back on topic...


----------



## hipem (Jul 13, 2005)

"Wait...you mean the baby is born...at...home???"

I mean, come on, you've never even heard of it? Less than a hundred years ago (and since the dawn of time) it's almost all that happened. Jeez.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

"If I hire an Ob and a MW and go to a hospital, who will deliver the baby?"
WT?
I think you take into the hospital in your belly and then you BIRTH it. I don't *think* it's a courier service?


----------

